# Santa Rosa Sound Trip



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Decided to give it a try in Santa Rosa Sound Friday nite after the nasty lightning and thunder storm. Got on the water about 2am with the water having a brackish tint to it but overall pretty clear. Didn't see a sign of any fish, with the exception of one small 10" that spooked, till about 4am. Almost decided to take it to the house thinking the lightning ran them all back to deep water. Then it was like someone switch it on. Saw 7 fish within a couple of hundred yards of beach, with four being large enough to satisfy my limits. If the sun had not come up I believe a limit would have been possible. Really loving the new led lights I am using this year. They seem to make the fish stand out on the bottom. Not sure if it is the type of light or the angle. I am truly thankful and blessed for the four fish I did get after a slow start.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice Kill, it is a mess here in the East end of the Chatawhatchee.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties. Water conditions are going to be tough for little longer.


----------

